
Free Docker Security Fundamentals Course - andersonmvd
https://dadario.com.br/courses/docker-security-fundamentals/?hn
======
teoincontatto
Nice to see some course focused on docker security starting from basic docker
concepts. I'll give it a try, absolutely!

~~~
andersonmvd
Thanks for giving a try!

